# 

## Adriana1291

Witam wszystkich serdecznie, Bardzo proszę o opinie na temat projektu...

http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Konwalia-1-PS-TBT-618

Czy zmienilibyście coś w tym projekcie?  I co sądzicie o kosztach budowy pod klucz czy jest to możliwe wybudowanie tego domu za kwotę podaną na stronie. A może ktoś z was już ten projekt buduje i może podzielić się planowanymi zmianami i przybliżonymi kosztami budowy. Bardzo proszę o opinię i z góry dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi.

Pozdrawiam, Adriana

----------


## kamil2k3

Zależy ile zrobicie sami a ile ekipy będą budować.
Ogólnie wchodzi na to bardzo wiele czynników od kosztu robocizny po szukanie tańszych materiałów.
Jest to do osiągnięcia nawet z ekipami ale na pewno trzeba szukać tańszych materiałów i ekipy za rozsądne pieniądze a co się potrafi to zrobić samemu.
Zobacz też projekt Z7 bardzo podobny do Twojego a sprawdzony przez naprawdę wielu.

----------


## Adriana1291

Witam

Tak to prawda, bardzo podobny ale kotłownia nie przystosowana na paliwo stałe i brak poddasza. Ale koszty budowy mogą być przybliżone dlatego na pewno poczytam opinie osób który ten dom zbudowali. Wielkie dzięki.

Co do budowy to będziemy robić większość ekipą bo się nie znamy, tylko wykończenia jak kafelkowanie łazienki, malowanie ścian itp. możemy zrobić sami. W rodzinie mamy Wujka który będzie robił nam ogrzewanie (chcemy ogrzewanie podłogowe, prawdopodobnie na eko groszek), szwagier siostry ma betoniarnie to załatwi taniej beton, na materiałach raczej nie chcemy oszczędzać, zawsze te droższe są lepszej jakości, chcemy dlatego też zmienić dachówkę na ceramiczną. Na pewno tez dojdzie koszty związany z budową schodów na strych, chcemy zrobić tam graciarnie i trzymać ciuchy których nie będziemy używać w danym sezonie żeby nie zapychać szaf na parterze, pod schodami chcemy zabudowany schowek z drzwiczkami, w którym będą takie rzeczy jak odkurzać itp. Na ekipach zgadzam się że można zaoszczędzić, szwagier stawia dom i za postawienie ścian na początku ktoś zawołał mu 40 tys. ,podzwonił po różnych ekipach i stawiają mu za 20tys., ceny się mocno wahają.

----------


## kamil2k3

Nie oszczędzaj na materiałach, nie o to mi chodziło, szukaj tańszych materiałów po rożnych hurtowniach ja np jak szukałem bloczków ytong czyli najdroższych z BK podobno też najlepszych dostałem ceny od 8 zł po długich szukaniach znalazłem kawałek dalej ale za 6,6 za ten sam produkt więc naprawdę jest różnica i warto obdzwonić kilka hurtowni zanim dokona się zakupu.
To samo z ekipami zresztą jak sama napisałaś a nie zawsze akurat w tym przypadku tańsza znaczy gorsza ogólnie i tak każdej trzeba pilnować.
Co do schodów w domu tylko na strych to będą wam dużo miejsca zajmować nie lepiej zrobić właz z drabinką ? taniej i więcej przestrzeni skoro ma to być tylko graciarnia no ale jak tam wolicie w końcu to wasz domek ale warto to rozważyć i poczytać.
Ja i siebie w Z7 też wykorzystam strych jako niewielką graciarnie z tym że wejście od garażu chcę zrobić bo nie potrzebuję tego na co dzień. 
Kotłownię też można przerobić przy adaptacji to akurat nie problem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Adriana1291

Projekt Z7 bardzo mi się podoba ale kotłownia może być za mała na piec na paliwo stałe, trzeba byłoby ja powiększyć kosztem jakiegoś pomieszczenia, nie za bardzo widzę tam taką możliwość... 
 Z7 to sprawdzony projekt, natomiast przy konwalii 1 nie spotkałam się jeszcze z żadną opinią ani kimkolwiek w sieci kto by wysłał zdjęcia z budowy tego domu, to mnie troche zastanawia czy ten projekt jest tak świeży czy tak beznadziejny...

----------


## Arturo72

> Projekt Z7 bardzo mi się podoba ale kotłownia może być za mała na piec na paliwo stałe,


Bo ten dom jak i wogóle nowe domy nie nadają się do ogrzewania paliwami stałymi.

----------


## kamil2k3

Znaczy wstawić to można tylko zwyczajnie nie ma takiej potrzeby bo dużo osób Z7 opędza zwykłym prądem nie płacąc wcale wielkich rachunków poczytaj w bukowej chatce czy dziennik fronta, ja zresztą też w prąd będę celował choć nie wiem jeszcze czy PC PW czy na razie tani kociołek elektryczny.

Wracając do projektu Z7 ja poszerzyłem cały dom o 80 cm.
Dzięki temu mam większe pomieszczenie gospodarcze niż w konwalii i przy okazji powiększyłem nieco pokoje i łazienkę to wszystko w adaptacji którą i tak musisz zrobić czy to w Z7 czy w konwalii,  zmiana nie była jakaś istotna bo ogólna konstrukcja się nie zmieniła do dachu dodaję tylko 1 wiązar więcej.
I pomyśl o innym sposobie zasilania paliwo stałe w małym domku wcale nie jest tańszym rozwiązaniem no ale to wasz domek i wasze decyzje ważne abyście wy byli zadowoleni

----------


## Elfir

mały dom z piecem na paliwo stałe - bez sensu. Poza tym w projekcie Konwalia nawet nie jestem pewna czy piec z podajnikiem zmieści się w tej kotłowni. 

Małe domy tylko na prąd + doskonałe ocieplenie (min 20 cm w ścianach, 30 cm w podłodze i 40 w stropie). I koza/kominek do dogrzewania

----------


## arturo13

Witam, wiem wiem temat stary ale także nie widziałem zbyt wiele informacji na temat Konwalii a zaczynam go budować. Adrian zbudowałeś? Albo może ktoś inny

----------

